# France at Easter



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I like most of you on here are fed up with the lousy weather we have been having.
I have just booked the ferry for over the easter period,and was 
wondering what `s France like at easter time.


Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

All the shops, fuel stations and attractions will be closed over the weekend of Easter so make sure you are well -stocked for food and fuel. If you are really stuck then you can usually get fuel on the autoroute.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Aire's will be open but most campsites are closed until AFTER Easter.....???

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We'll be there too, doing the Loire valley, and house hunting too.

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are going but going over to Germany just planning our route now.

Wonder what the weather will be like never been before ever to Germany going to Saxony region am thinking.

Tunnel on 1st early hours and then whizz over can't wait....!

Greenie


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi greenie!

We'll be skiing in Morzine/Portes du Soleil - plenty going on there! Taking the lakies for the first time too! But not in m'home...!

Regards, JCH07


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I like france, but find it a bit of a puzzle. Always seems to me that other than July and August it's all locked and shuttered by 7 at night. maybe all they do in the evening is what they are famous for ?.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Les.

We did Normandy beaches last Easter over the four day holiday. Weather was average and misty. This was our first trip across the Channel in our van and were surprised at how many "camping cars" there were in France and out at Easter. We did not book sites, but found pitches at Fecamp, Arromanches and Honfleur. The only one on our "list" that was not open for the season was at Bayeaux.

The Aires were very busy. Overall we had a really good experience and ventured to the south west Atlantic coast for the summer and doing Brittany this Easter but for six days this time.

Blog entry for Normandy here: http://mikanni.wordpress.com/2009/04/15/easter-in-normandy/


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We spent a fortnight in the Ardennes last Easter, with a couple of nights on the Picardie coast on the way back. The woods in the Ardennes were carpetted with white anemones, & I actually had to buy some sunscreen to use on our longer walks - probably won't be the same this year! We used a mixture of campsites & aires, but did have to research the sites carefully beforehand to find those which were open (I use the ACSI website & DVD & search by date - several were municipals, none were actually ACSI discount ones)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter*

Hello, Spent many easters in France and always found a campsite, plenty of campsites and plenty of space.

We like Berny Berny Riviere

You can get a fully serviced pitch for less than £15 for two.

They have their own luxury coach and have excursions to Paris and Eurodisney.

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We too will be in France over Easter. we leave on Good Friday for a 10 day spell. We won't be taking our MH though as we will be going to our new house. Although many of the shops are shut all over the Easter weekend, the bakeries will still be open and the market in Issigeac will function as normal on Easter Sunday.

We are hoping the weaqther will be warm enough to eat lunch in our garden each day and to cut the lawn whilst we are there. I won't hold my breath though!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*House*



MrsW said:


> We too will be in France over Easter. we leave on Good Friday for a 10 day spell. We won't be taking our MH though as we will be going to our new house. Although many of the shops are shut all over the Easter weekend, the bakeries will still be open and the market in Issigeac will function as normal on Easter Sunday.
> 
> We are hoping the weaqther will be warm enough to eat lunch in our garden each day and to cut the lawn whilst we are there. I won't hold my breath though!


House, you lucky devils!

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: House*



teemyob said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > We too will be in France over Easter. we leave on Good Friday for a 10 day spell. We won't be taking our MH though as we will be going to our new house. Although many of the shops are shut all over the Easter weekend, the bakeries will still be open and the market in Issigeac will function as normal on Easter Sunday.
> ...


We have bought a house to retire to in 18 months time. We moved in at the end of last October but have only spent 10 days there since then as we are both still working in Britain and have restricted holiday times to get over. We are both really looking forward to retirement!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

mcpezza said:


> Hi Les.
> 
> We did Normandy beaches last Easter over the four day holiday. Weather was average and misty. This was our first trip across the Channel in our van and were surprised at how many "camping cars" there were in France and out at Easter. We did not book sites, but found pitches at Fecamp, Arromanches and Honfleur. The only one on our "list" that was not open for the season was at Bayeaux.
> 
> ...


That trip is spookily like our own Easter trip to the Normandy beaches:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

We like our Easter dashes to France. Campsites might be closed, water might not be switched on in aires, but it is great to have several days in France with the van without taking much time off work.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-120336.html#120336

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: House*



MrsW said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > MrsW said:
> ...


Well I wish you the very best in your retirement, hope it is long and enjoyable.

Now make me more green and tell us where in France?

TM


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Easter in The Correze (Dept 19) the weather can be mixed, during our
recents stays we have has lovely sunny days but sometimes had a good
covering of snow with low temperatures.

But in our view well worth the effort to get there, a glass of nice wine
some duck on the bbq and no traffic hold-ups. Oh and the welcoming
French neighbours.

Enjoy France wherever you decode to go.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are there too, leaving on evening of 1st and back on 18th ready for school.  Think we may head around Bordeaux , did fancy Germany but little one just loves the beaches and we all love cycling (flat land) . 

But who knows we could end up anywhere knowing my map reading. :? 

We have been away the past few Easters, our best being to Le Bresse and Colmar areas , we had sun nearly every day and enough slow to have some great fun on the sledges. 

Have fun
Mandy


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply.
We will be catching our ferry on the 3 April 8.15 am ,retuning on the 15 April.
We are not really bothered where we end up,so no plans.
Back again July for 5 weeks


Les


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We had our first trip to Germany this time last year,the weather was fabulous ,stayed in the Mosel and Rhine Valley area,we found the people to be very welcoming and friendly. We have now booked with Tesco for the tunnel and are going to the champagne area and then on to the Black Forrest area of Germany for 3 weeks. We stay on the stelplatz which are no more than a couple of miles apart. 

Going in 3 weeks time so counting down the days.

Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We had our first trip to Germany this time last year,the weather was fabulous ,stayed in the Mosel and Rhine Valley area,we found the people to be very welcoming and friendly. We have now booked with Tesco for the tunnel and are going to the champagne area and then on to the Black Forrest area of Germany for 3 weeks. We stay on the stelplatz which are no more than a couple of miles apart. 

Going in 3 weeks time so counting down the days.

Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We're going on the 2nd of April till the 2nd May. We started our trip last year on the same weekend but it wasn't Easter till a couple of weeks later and we were in the North of Spain for that. I hope the aires won't be too busy but am counting down the days. 

I hope everybody has a wonderful time. I can feel the spring excitement building on the site here as people are getting ready for their spring and summer trips away,

Ca


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: House*



teemyob said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


We are approximately 30 minutes drive south of Bergerac on the edge of the Dordogne / Lot et Garonne (Dept. 47) in the commune of St Eutrope de Born.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We've been living in France (Mayenne region North West) for the last 3 years. Don't know where other posters get their strange ideas from ref "everything will be closed" France does not celebrate Good Friday only Easter Sunday and most shops will close on the Easter Monday, although some smaller supermarkets and boulangeries will be open. a lot of campsites don't open for the season until late April but whatever region you choose, you are unlikely to fail to find somewhere to stay. As to weather conditions who knows!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Don't know where other posters get their strange ideas from ref "everything will be closed"


From years and years ( 1960s to 2010) of going to or through France at Easter plus, 1970s, 3 years of living in Seine et Marne region.

G


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Shops in France are increasingly open over Easter. Lots of sites open for Easter. The locals do not go camping at this time of year - it is quiet and deserted. Aires all open in my experience.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's exactly what we've found for the last three years at this time of year (Easter)

tony


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Just don't try weekends in Switzerland!

My French friends are becoming increasingly incensed at the opening exceptional on holiday weekends - they want to preserve family life.

Traditionally small town/village centre shops open long hours on Sundays to supply nutritional needs. You may not find Hypermarche open on Sundays, but your small Intermarches etc and local bakers etc will ALWAYS be open.

Where do you live/go Grizzly? Even shops in the Auvergne adhere to these principles. French people cannot survive without fresh bread and shops on Sundays. Local markets abound. I should have been born French!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: House*



MrsW said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > MrsW said:
> ...


Would you like me to make you really jealous and show you a picture of the house? Well, whether or not you want to see it, here it is!

Plenty of room for the campervan to be stored safely, the main house (in the foreground) is an old farmhouse, and there is a barn to be converted into a large gite for a source of income. There is also a second barn which we may convert in due course, a separate wine and jam store and the whole thing is set in 2.5 acres!

Jealous yet?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

OOOHHHHH!!!!!!! Am well jealous Mrs W!!!!!!!!!!

You havent gone yet. Hope all goes well. Is your French good? Euro not good - hope you've banked lots there already.

Make sure you let us all know where to come and stay - I'm always on the look out for good sites!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

hymerowner said:


> OOOHHHHH!!!!!!! Am well jealous Mrs W!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You havent gone yet. Hope all goes well. Is your French good? Euro not good - hope you've banked lots there already.
> 
> Make sure you let us all know where to come and stay - I'm always on the look out for good sites!


No, we haven't gone yet although the majority of our possessions have. They are all boxed up and we are working through the unpacking whenever we go out to France. We plan to move full-time to France in July 2011 when we quit our present jobs for semi-retirement. Then we will run the gite and possibly run a small MH facility for our friends from the forum. However, it will be important that we don't over-run the place as we hope to get a decent income from a fairly up-market gite.

As for money, who needs it? We will have the sun (and the snow in winter if this winter is anything to go by) and each other!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and an index-linked final salary teaching pension.........

Dave


----------

